# See anything wrong with this



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Yes that is the stack for several apt's coming down!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

What the heck. All I see is a big trap


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Is it a turd roller coaster? :laughing: Weeee says the happy turd. 

Looks all sorts of wrong from here.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Looks like a "E" that's about to be raped.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Terrible...........:blink:....... Short radius quarter bends, a big 'S' trap, a sanitary tee on it's back, sheesh.

Maybe the maintenance guy was trying for a big vertical house-trap......


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

WTF no primer.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

They should of used a test tee:laughing::laughing:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> Yes that is the stack for several apt's coming down!


You probably did that huh?


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

i think I see some drippage from the clean out...


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks like something is leaking, you may want to pour more glue on it.


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

Thats a hell of a building trap. lol


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

What's funny is because it's a s trap it'll siphon out meaning it's not doing n/e good what-so-ever.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Indie said:


> Weeee says the happy turd....


You made MzBiz laugh. :thumbup:


----------



## davjowett (Jan 22, 2012)

thats a running trap lol


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

LOL No i didn't do it! I was putting a shower valve in the place and had to pass that mess to get to the main water shutoff in the basement! WTF I gotta take a pic of that.


----------



## mtl723 (Mar 31, 2012)

Why isn't there any duct tape on it.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

mtl723 said:


> Why isn't there any duct tape on it.


It's to close to the wall and the maintenence men couldn't figure out how to wrap the roll around it!


----------

